# Halp!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Who has time to hook a brother up with a sig?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

What you want?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

M.C said:


> What you want?


You..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

K R Y said:


> You..












Done?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M.C said:


> What you want?


Hoping someone could hook me up with a Claudia Gadelha sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

One of the sloppiest sigs I've ever made, just for you my friend. :hug:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M.C said:


> One of the sloppiest sigs I've ever made, just for you my friend. :hug:


Ermergehrd! :hug:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Picture looks familiar.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Picture looks familiar.


Yeah I think I saw it on Google images. :thumb02:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Done?


Lol its pretty good actually, sorry MC but I like it better then the one you made.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Leed said:


> Lol its pretty good actually, sorry MC but I like it better then the one you made.


It was for the never ending GFX tournament we did last year. I told MC I didn't like that we didn't have a clear topic to make our picture on but he said it was better that way. In protest, I made him my topic.


----------

